# JBL 2118 - 10 inch equivalent?



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if JBL makes a 10inch version of the 2118H? I can fit 10's in my doors and Im really interested in trying a more snappy driver compared to my faital pro 10fe200. They will only need to run from 120-800hz.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

2123h


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Beat me to it!  

Yes, these:

http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/2123.pdf

Significant gains in efficiency and power handling over the 2118, not to mention the additional cone area. If you can fit 10s and are running a 120hz HPF, find those. They won't like to be crossed much lower than that, with an Fs of 85hz.


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow that 2123h has such a flat freq response and 101db sensitivity! I bet snare drums would make you flinch!

I also found the newer 2012h which has 5.0mm xmax instead of 2.5mm for the 2123h which would work better with a lower high pass filter. http://www.jblpro.com/pages/pub/components/2012h.pdf

But it seems like the lower xmax drivers have much more snap which is what I'm after. Eg. The 6.5inch Audax with 0.5mm xmax is said to sound extremely snappy!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

fenis said:


> Wow that 2123h has such a flat freq response and 101db sensitivity! I bet snare drums would make you flinch!
> 
> I also found the newer 2012h which has 5.0mm xmax instead of 2.5mm for the 2123h which would work better with a lower high pass filter. http://www.jblpro.com/pages/pub/components/2012h.pdf
> 
> But it seems like the lower xmax drivers have much more snap which is what I'm after. Eg. The 6.5inch Audax with 0.5mm xmax is said to sound extremely snappy!


FYI the response shown for the 2123 is just an estimated response not a measured response. I think if they had a measured response it would look a lot more typical with the rising response and peaks of the 2012.

Eric


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I was really wanting to try a set of 2123h in the kicks but they were hard to find and when I found some I didn't have the cash. Now after putting the 2118's in the kick area I don't think I would have been happy with the amount of foot room I would have lost to the 2123's.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I wonder if they could produce a Lowther that had moisture resistance, with the same characteristics of the home variety.

that'd be a snappy driver, I'd think.

Lowthers in the doors, haha... maybe with the 2012H in the rear door section, or even in the rear doors/quarter panels, to bolster the lower midrange, a front stage that's only 5 db off from the horn tops. 

sort of an Opsodis approach using the directional characteristics of the wave guide to full effect.

probably wouldn't lack for detail, a system like that.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Field Guide to the JBL 10 inch Midbass driver 2121 2122 2123 - Page 2

Good guess sir!



Eric Stevens said:


> FYI the response shown for the 2123 is just an estimated response not a measured response. I think if they had a measured response it would look a lot more typical with the rising response and peaks of the 2012.
> 
> Eric


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Eric I had a feeling that such a flat response was too good to be true. However in the JBL pdf they state that "Specifically tooled curvilinear cone and double half-roll surround, and overhanging aluminum ribbon voice-coil topology, provide unusually linear frequency response, varying only ± 2 dB from 200 Hz to 5 kHz." 

Are JBL bullshitting?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

fenis said:


> Thanks Eric I had a feeling that such a flat response was too good to be true. However in the JBL pdf they state that "Specifically tooled curvilinear cone and double half-roll surround, and overhanging aluminum ribbon voice-coil topology, provide unusually linear frequency response, varying only ± 2 dB from 200 Hz to 5 kHz."
> 
> Are JBL bullshitting?



Look at the measured response in the link posted by thehatedguy.

Eric


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess I misinterpreted JBL and they mean that it has a smooth rising response with no wild swings duh!


----------

